
Show HN: HTML Email Templates for Startups - madbyte
https://niceverynice.com/blink-email-templates/
======
ktpsns
Don't write HTML messages. Write instead short, concise plain text mails with
a clear question for action of the recipient.

And let people unsubscribe by using standard mailing list headers or a
hyperlink which does _not_ lead to a login form. It is in your interest: If
your mails are marked as spam in big services (Gmail...), your reputation is
suffering.

